# Andrew Bynum's Hair



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seriously though, what the ****?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He needs to turn that into a big afro.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The good Reverend behind him clearly doesn't look impressed.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No way bro. Whats cooler than a 7+ foot tall black dude rocking a puffy bowl cut.

It will appeal to the white kids. "Hey, I used to have a haircut like that when I was younger" they'll say.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow that's ugly


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Almost as good as the Nic Naitanui (for you Australian Rules Football fans  ):


----------

